# Boat Destruction on Tigris River



## Drone_pilot (Sep 21, 2007)

B-roll of Apache helicopter pilots engaging a boat of insurgents. Scenes 
include aerial shots of the boat and the boat being shot by the helicopter's 
30mm cannon.


http://www.dvidshub.net/vjump.php?vid=29090


----------

